# warum ist gwt nicht beliebt ?



## Danny# (9. Dez 2007)

also gleich vorweg: ich hatte noch nicht wirklich damit gearbeitet, und kenne nur die demos auf der google seite, aber. warum benutzt das google web toolkit derzeit fast kein mensch wenn es doch anfangs so gelobt und zukunfsträchtig beurteilt wurde. würde mich mal interessieren. auch wenn ich mich so bei kollegen umhöre, keiner beschäftigit sich wirklich damit. gibt es jemanden der das in größeren projekten einsetzt bzw. ist es dafür auch geeignet oder ist das unterm strich doch nur spielerei ?


bitte um diskussion. danke.


----------



## byte (10. Dez 2007)

GWT ist nicht nur recht neu, das Konzept erfordert auch ein Maß an Umdenken. Schließlich setzt das Ganze komplett auf AJAX auf, also vollkommen weg vom traditionellen Request Response. Das wird wohl auch der Grund sein, warum es noch nicht so weit verbreitet ist. Man setzt halt eher auf Technologien, die erstens ausgereift sind uns ich zweitens bewährt haben.


----------



## lhein (10. Dez 2007)

Ich denke, daß es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis das GWT und verwandte Toolkits verbreitet eingesetzt werden. Man tut sich mit allem Neuen am Anfang schwer. Man überlege mal zurück, wie lange Java wegen angeblicher Geschwindigkeitsprobleme in Unternehmen verschrien war. Und jetzt? 

Gruß
lr


----------

